# [Core Issues] Main Thrust Areas For SPN



## Neutral Singh (Sep 29, 2004)

*Vision : Sikh Philosophy Network*​ 
Dear Sangat,

Waheguru ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh.

Sikh Philosophy Network (SPN) needs YOUR HELP.

You, as contributing members are driving these forums, so it is more appropriate to ask you for feedback, so that the network can be taken towards that direction.

Presently, we think following as core thrust areas for Sikh Philosophy Network:

1. Sikh Comics, Cartoons, Animation etc. - An effort to bring people working on these under one umbrella.
2. To provide a common forum, where learned people can be called to clear common doubts.
3. Open non-profit organizations or SP.net chapters worldwide.
4. Efforts to increase women participation in SPN Discussion Forums.
5. Efforts to enhance youth (5-20 yrs age group) participation in SPN Discussion Forums.
6. Although our basic motive is spirituality but we should try to find the pressing issues among sikh women and youth.
7. Shudh baani audio, video, keertan, translations.
8. Spreading awareness about sikhism and SPN starting with local community places. 
9. SPN to make Mailing Lists with the help of fellow members to invite more persons to the Network.
10. SPN to create awareness about the network by penetrating in Yahoogroups. 

Kindly consider this as a request to help us shape the forums with more thrust areas, and help in prioritizing too. We are looking for feedback, and dont hesitate to strike off some point which may seem worthless, and DO point out something which we have missed to mention.

Best Regards,
Sikh Philosophy Networking Team.

*P.S.: Your participation in Poll is solicited as this would give us a general idea as to move in a certain direction.*


----------



## bhoolchook (Mar 13, 2005)

Neutral Singh said:
			
		

> *Vision : Sikh Philosophy Network*​
> Dear Sangat,
> 
> Waheguru ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh.
> ...


 I feel previleged to join the membership of the Sikh Philosphy Net  on New Year's Day of the Nanak Shahi Calendar and want to convey Hearty and warm good wishes to all the members.  I would further like to impress that as this NANAK SHAHI CALENDAR" HAS  since been adopted by all the  sikh institution all over the world, we must adhere to it  in  letter and spirit. I joined on 14th March the first day of CHAITRA, the new Year day of the Nanak Shahi Calendar and hence this appeal to all of you. I shall be submitting my observcations on various issue in due course.



			
				Neutral Singh said:
			
		

> *Vision : Sikh Philosophy Network*​
> Dear Sangat,
> 
> Waheguru ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh.
> ...


 Dear Sardar Aman Singh Ji, Administrator SPN. Hearty thanks  for my registgration  on 14th of March,2005, otherwise our NEW Year Day of the NANAK Shahi Calendar. As this calendar has since been adopted by all the Sikh Institutiuons all over the world, we must all endvour to its importance and celebrate with all pomp and show. As I am new to the varous set ups I may not react to your efforts in a systematic manner but assure you that I would be submitting observations on all issues frequently. bhoolchook, <<bhul_chuk@khalsa.com>>.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome Ji 

Happy New Year and warm good wishes to you as well !! You have rightly pointed towards Nanak Shahi Calender and we will be incorporating the event in SPN Calendar today itself.

And we are definitely looking forward to your positive participation on various issues pertaining sikh philosophy and history.

Please enjoy your stay and have a nice time.

GurFateh


----------



## bhoolchook (Mar 23, 2005)

In view of the item No. 8 of the core thrust areas viz.spreading awareness about Sikhism amongst youth, I may point out that yesterday was the martyrdom day of Sardar Bhagat Singh, who has been designated as SHAHID-E-AZAM, but the way these media and the Arya Samajis present the things are very cunning, intentionally humiliating for Sikhs. Why can't we publish the photograph of Sardar Bhagat Singh in Sikh form. It is my humble submission that we should have a parallel publicity to counter this propaganda. We should try to acquire some good photograph of Sardar Bhagat Singh and popularise its circulation. Further people may not be aware that in the fight for freedom in India, the sacrfices made by the Sikhs were far more that all other communities taken together as would be evident from the following data taken from the book writen by Pattabhai Sitaramiha:
Nature of sacrifice:  Total No.    No. of Sikhs       Percentage:

Death sentence            121         93                 76 %
Life sentence              2646      2197                 81 %
Jalianwala Bagh event.  1300       799                 61 %
Bajbaaj Ghat event.        113        67                 60 %
Kuka lehar                       91        91               100 %
Total                           4271     3247                76 % 
But against all these glaring facts, there has not been any mention of contribution by Sikhs in the fight for freedom in the modern history taught to the students. A very poor image of the sikh is portrayed in all the field whereas the reality is otherwise.Our efforts should be rectify this lapse and rebuild the damaged image. In case we do not improve the situation, the new generation would not be aware of the real facts but would be totally unaware of the bright past of the Sikh traditions right from seventeenth century onward.


----------



## Lionchild (Jul 12, 2005)

Good poll, hard to pick what is good.


----------



## BhagatSingh (May 8, 2007)

Neutral Singh said:


> *Vision : Sikh Philosophy Network*​
> 
> Dear Sangat,
> 
> ...


 
definetely this one:
1. Sikh Comics, Cartoons, Animation etc. - An effort to bring people working on these under one umbrella.

So far Sikhs don't have and single game or comic out with Sikh lead characters. I don't have a strong argument for why we need this but it is important to have Sikhs in such medias.

Sarbloh Warrios (SarblohWarriors - Home) is the only game that is being made right now on sikhs. 

I believe we need more projects like these. 

Santa Banta & Trendy is a good start for a comic . (not much is known about this though)

I am currently with the Sarbloh Warriors team, working on the characters and environment concepts, and I would love to work on more projects like this one. I have many great ideas for the characters, storyline, etc for comics and games based on Sikhs. It would be great if more people could join us so we can get more done faster or if I could join them and help out with whatever they are doing.

Thanks 
Bhagat


----------

